# Anyobody riding a 3T exploro



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Please ?


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm not, but a good friend is on her 3rd. She loves riding the bike, but had some warranty issues with the frame ... and some challenges with their willingness to back it up..


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Finx said:


> I'm not, but a good friend is on her 3rd. She loves riding the bike, but had some warranty issues with the frame ... and some challenges with their willingness to back it up..


3rd ?? Not good to know about the frame issues and somehow I was expecting them not stand behind their stuff..

Does she feels as it a stiff,uncomfortable frame ? I’ve had a very good offer for a built up one from my lbs but i’m waiting for the Pinarello Grevil to hit the showrooms,that bike looks very promising.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Devastazione said:


> 3rd ?? Not good to know about the frame issues and somehow I was expecting them not stand behind their stuff..
> 
> Does she feels as it a stiff,uncomfortable frame ? I’ve had a very good offer for a built up one from my lbs but i’m waiting for the Pinarello Grevil to hit the showrooms,that bike looks very promising.


I didnt ask her how the comfort was. She seems to be happy with it.

I don't know the specifics of the issues she had. I was present when the first issue happened. She was tightening her seatpost after making an adjustment, and the mechanism failed and broke through the frame. Her request for a warranty replacement was initially rejected. She got kinda loud about it on several social media platforms, and eventually the local dealer she bought it from was able to get it replaced. 

I don't know the circumstances of the other situations, but she did take it to Dirty Kanza and Rebecca's Private Idaho earlier this year and was generally happy with it.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Finx said:


> I didnt ask her how the comfort was. She seems to be happy with it.
> 
> I don't know the specifics of the issues she had. I was present when the first issue happened. She was tightening her seatpost after making an adjustment, and the mechanism failed and broke through the frame. Her request for a warranty replacement was initially rejected. She got kinda loud about it on several social media platforms, and eventually the local dealer she bought it from was able to get it replaced.
> 
> I don't know the circumstances of the other situations, but she did take it to Dirty Kanza and Rebecca's Private Idaho earlier this year and was generally happy with it.


Got it. Must be the first generation frame then. It’s been update this year with flat mounts and the dreadful seat clamp issue. I’m really digging this bike,it’s a serious contender to the fancier Pinarello Grevil imho,a lot more utilitarian and all about business..


----------

